

Ask HN: Popular Ruby magazine - afeezaziz

Is there an equivalent of Pycoder's Weekly for Ruby?
======
raj564
<http://rubyweekly.com/> <http://rubyrogues.com/>

------
roderick3427
Yes there is. Check out <http://www.rubyinside.com/>

